

Google won't approve Glass apps with facial recognition - vyrotek
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/06/01/google-says-it-wont-approve-any-glass-apps-with-facial-recognition-until-it-has-protections-in-place/

======
venomsnake
It won't help. That ghost is out of the bottle.

